# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dreaming on American Dad

## Jeff777

_American Dad!_ is a satirical American cartoon series owned by Underdog Productions and Fuzzy Door Productions and produced in association with 20th Century Fox Television.

In the episode "Merlot Down Dirty Shame," Steve is an avid lucid dreamer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlot_Down_Dirty_Shame

Video link


A.V. Club

*"Merlot Down Dirty Shame"*
*A.V. Club*
At the same time, I also really enjoyed the storyline where Klaus and   Haley tried to keep Steve believing that he was lucid dreaming. Lucid   dreaming is one of those things that has lots of potential for laughs   but never turns up in shows... 

*and more »*

----------


## JesterKK

i think a thread along these lines was already posted. but yeah i watched the episode thanks for the heads up. it was hilarious. It would have been cool if there was more focus on the lucid dreaming thing but it was still good

----------


## J.D.

God damn those international copyright issues! I'm so sick of seeing that when I try to watch an American video online. *Goes looking for alternative*

EDIT: For any non-USA viewers!

----------


## changed

OH MY GOD MY PROFACEY HAS COME TRUE!!!!!!  Who here saw my post.  When we were discussing what would happend if lucid dreaming became some new FAD.  And that could happend if it appeared on tv ( I was thinking southpark but this is still close.)

----------


## Loaf

> God damn those international copyright issues! I'm so sick of seeing that when I try to watch an American video online. *Goes looking for alternative*
> 
> EDIT: For any non-USA viewers!



Your a star. Thanks for the link!

----------


## Freemorph

Also on the episode of Futurama if you watch it, the one where Leela gets stung by the bee and is in a coma also has a "lucid dream" kind of theme to it. Seriously some people make shows and movies without even knowing what lucids are and incorporate them in there.

----------


## Loaf

@MadWorld - Kinda, although it turns out to be a coma doesn't it?

I watched this episode anyway (or at least skimmed through it). It was really weird to see something like this on American Dad. 0_o

----------


## J.D.

Just finished watching it.  I'm always scared I'll get fooled into thinking waking life is a dream and do something stupid!  I think lucid dreaming was presented really well there.  It incorporated dreamsigns (the red ball) and the total freedom that comes when you notice one.  I smell a spike in newbies...?

----------


## changed

Wow i just watched it and it kinda sucks that they made it look kinda nerdy.  But now alot more people will google how to do this because it was on a show.  Another bad thing is when he thinks its a dream and jumps out the window and impales the girl.  That will give people bad opinions about LDing.

----------


## Loaf

I doubt you'll see a huge increase. Most of the people that watch American Dad probably won't respond hugely to lucid dreaming. Almost everyone I know can't be bothered trying it.

----------


## Serenity

Thanks for the non-U.S. link, J.D.! Hulu needs to get its head out of its ass and feed to all of North America _at least!_

Steve not realizing he was awake was a bit much, but other than that, it was an overall funny ep  :smiley:  Looks like the writers did some research  ::D:

----------


## Taosaur

Who knows, we might have some American Dad writers on the board already  :paranoid:

----------


## The Cusp

Last night's episode of Stargate Universe was about lucid dreaming as well.

----------


## Freemorph

> @MadWorld - Kinda, although it turns out to be a coma doesn't it?
> 
> I watched this episode anyway (or at least skimmed through it). It was really weird to see something like this on American Dad. 0_o



After all OBE and Astral Projection can be induced by Near death experience and/or going "under the knife" I had surgery on my arm as a kid and remember dreaming or some weird stuff. I felt like the surgery lasted literally 1 second.

----------


## nina

Are we really that nerdy.

----------


## Taosaur

> Are we really that nerdy.



How many times have you dream-banged a character from Harry Potter?

----------


## nina

> How many times have you dream-banged a character from Harry Potter?



Just once. I think.

----------


## Creation X

> How many times have you dream-banged a character from Harry Potter?



many, many times.

----------


## Loaf

Speak for yourself.

----------


## Creation X

<3

I just watched this episode, it was probably one of the greatest episode I've watched. Simply because it had lucid dreaming in it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

How did this slip under my radar? *clicks to watch*

EDIT: Yup! That was worth watching! So funny.
"Hey, Big Ben! Ding.... Dong.... SMACK! I know what time it is."

----------


## Creation X

Was that a lucid dreaming reference Clyde? If so, I didn't even catch it when I was watching.

----------


## Clyde Machine

It was what the boy (dunno his name) said to the teacher when he thought he was lucid, and the teacher told him he was late. It's late in the episode.  ::D:

----------


## YYNYM

It would be awesome if LDing was on other shows. I can so see Kenny being a lucid dreamer, and killing all the people who kill him in his dreams. And, his obligatory death would be hilarious. "Oh my God, they killed... oh, wait, he just wakes up."
Funny thing is, I've only seen about half an episode of south park.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Yeah, I'd love to see it on more shows. I'm guessing it's growing in popularity!

----------


## YYNYM

yeah. Maybe we should suggest it somehow?

----------


## J.D.

How do you mean? Like contact the writers of a show?

----------


## YYNYM

Basically. Considering your avatar, I would think that you would know more about south park then me, so is there any way to contact the writers?

----------


## J.D.

Well I am quite a big fan.  :smiley:  The avatar is from www.southparkstudios.com, the only thing I came across on the site which might be of use is the "contact us" page.  But I highly doubt that's a direct route to the writers, or that they're taking suggestions.  Although judging by the last episode I saw (Crippled Summer), they maybe should take suggestions.  That was the worst episode they've put out in years.

----------


## Miyou

i totally agree, Crippled Summer sucked...

----------


## XeL

in 50 years LDing won't be cool anymore ;_;

----------


## YYNYM

Why?

----------


## Willowleaf

That was a funny American Dad episode, that was actaully why I started researching lucid dreaming, I watching it and got interested  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Why?



'Cause everyone will be doing it. When everyone starts doing the same thing, it can get boring quick. However, that's my interpretation of XeL's post. I think if everyone did LDing, I'd be a much cooler guy around the college campus than I already am! XD And, I'd still do it if everyone else did it too.

----------


## YYNYM

I want it to become popular. I think it would be cool to actually be able to tell friends about the awesome LD you had last night without explaining the entire thing.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

In my opinion, I would just like to see more people getting into LD's. Almost everybody I talk to around here about it is really skeptical. I can for sure say that everybody won't try it; the experience that most people have with dreams is fuzzy and unclear. When LD's with ULTRA DETAIL comes around, the doubt starts flowing. Just the fact that we can remember these for a long time is alien. As far as I know, unless someone is in a psychology class or has a StumbleUpon of a site like this, they never try to dabble with dreams at all.

----------


## YYNYM

Hey, some people dabble with dreams a lto. I came to this site by researching methods of dream control, before I even knew what a lucid dream was.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

True, but I'm saying that _most_ people really never have anything to do with dreams. Some people have SP at some point and think they are being abducted by aliens. Of course, we know this is bunk, but the belief is there.

----------


## louie54

Yeah I agree with Snake about the Alien Abduction thing. I remember watching a show on the History channel and these people claim they were abducted by aliens and they got annoyed when the scientist was saying that it was just hypnagogic hallucinations during sleep paralysis, and they're like "no, I know what I saw!". Anyone ever seen The Fourth Kind?

Anyway, I like that they put lucid dreaming on a show that seems to be common. I don't watch this show, I watch family guy, but it should at least open up some more minds.

----------


## oniman7

lol, I saw that and was going to post it, but then I remembered my computer was broken. I've seen maybe two other episodes of American Dad, and I was about to turn that one off when I saw it was about lucid dreaming.

----------


## ThePreserver

> I want it to become popular. I think it would be cool to actually be able to tell friends about the awesome LD you had last night without explaining the entire thing.



It would definitely make it easier for us to explain what we were doing at night, that's for sure.

It's difficult to explain a lucid dream in less than a few sentences, so I usually just say it was a dream.  I really don't see it becoming too popular; it's one of those things that you have to apply into your life.  Everyone always says "I'm going to start exercising... tomorrow."  I could see it going down that path.  Not many people would have the desire to keep a dream journal, attempt WILD's, or RC throughout the day just for something they are skeptical about.

Violence and other problems can be solved through lucid dreaming, so that would be a plus, and STD's could decrease if people just have dream sex instead of random hookups!

Either way, I don't see lucid dreaming taking off too much. Now after Inception I can definitely see a spike in new users/guests pending, since that movie is about fighting brain invaders by lucid dreaming and kicking their asses.  (And of course you google "Lucid dreaming" and the second link is Dreamviews  :tongue2: )

If it's popular, cool, more problems can be solved in society.  If it's still a one in a thousand thing?  that's fine with me, too, because it's something special that us lucid dreamers can share!





> Yeah, I'd love to see it on more shows. I'm guessing it's growing in popularity!



It is growing in popularity by search trends.  It spiked for an all time high for the search terms "lucid dreams" and "lucid dreaming" on google the day after the American Dad episode aired.

It's also growing all this month, most likely due to Inception's soon-to-be release!

----------


## MJMax

Looks like lucid dreaming is becoming more mainstream! It's good that correct information is being passed around about it, but I hope it doesn't become a fad.

I found something really interesting on Google trends:

http://www.google.com/trends?q=lucid...te=2010&sort=0

That looks pretty clear, searches for "lucid dreaming" skyrocketed when the episode first aired in Aprill.

----------


## Ray23

Thats cool MJMax. I just dont like that they present it being so nerdy, when it really isnt. Of course, Steve was the only character capable of taking a role like this, so I guess its fine. But just because Steve is a nerd doesnt mean everything he does is.

----------

